# First littlens are born! :)



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi all,
This morning was day 18 of egg incubation for Ash & Penny, and whalaa, two healthy squabs have been born.
Also I checked Cecil & Ruby's Second batch (first lot of two), and they are both fertile,more APT's coming soon 
Pictures of the new babies and fertile eggs are available here:
http://www.pixalbums.net/pigeon/?album=Alaska

Regards
Alaska


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Congratulations*

On your beautiful baby birds. I hope they grow as nice as thier parents.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Congratulations.
have fun with the babies, they are so precious.
Your birds are so beautiful.

Reti


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Alaska,

Congratulations and best of luck with the babies. The pictures are great!

Linda


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Alaska, terrific pics. I almost missed the proud parent looking on in one of them.

maggie


----------



## Angelika (Nov 22, 2002)

Dear Alaska,

Congratulations to your babies! They look so healthy and yet still so fragile. I looked at all your birds; you do have a beautiful gang.

Angelika


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Congratulations!*

Great pictures! Keep us updated and let us know what you name your new ones!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Like the pics 

The hatching pic was well timed indeed!!

John


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

These are absolutely beautiful pix of pigeons. Again, I have never seen so many red pigeons until I came across this website. It has only been recent that I've seen my first red pigeon in my town.

And all I can think of is this - YES! I finally have a red pigeon about town!

I hope she stays awhile too.


----------



## PigeonLover1029 (Jul 15, 2005)

that was sweet I cant wait till my first pigeon litter!


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Thankyou all for your replies 
A quick update, it is now day five and both pidgies are doing very well.
Here is the latest pic of them:
My new Pidgies on Day 5 

Regards
Alaska


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Alaska, 

Congratulations on your new babies, they are sweeties and look very well fed


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

*Congratulations!*

What beautiful birds. The colors of Cecil and Ruby are stunning! It will be interesting to see how the babies develop.


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Bad news 
I lost both of my baby pigeons.
I moved house this weekend and I have been dreading having to move the loft with my new babies in them.
The move was successful, and all my pigeons were temporarily stored in small cages for the move, and they all came across and went back into the loft ok.
Unfortunately the baby pigeons mum decided not to sit on them last night and they didn't make it through the night 
On a happier note, Cecil and Ruby are still sitting on their fertile eggs in the new place, and they are looking ok.
Regards
Alaska


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Alaska, 

I'm sorry to hear about the loss of your first two newborns Hopefully Ruby and Cecil will remain on their eggs and hatch out two more for you.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Alaska,

What a shame about the two babies! Pigeons are easily disoriented when moved from their home territory, but they also are very adaptable. As a bonded pair, Cecil and Ruby will probably settle into the new loft quickly. Hope they enjoy the new loft!


----------



## Angelika (Nov 22, 2002)

*Dear Alaska*

I am so sorry to hear about the death of your babies. Since I saw their pictures, it's as if I had known them. You were so happy to have them... it must be very painful for you. I hope that there will be soon new babies and eggs.

Angelika


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Alaska,

I'm so sorry to hear about the two youngsters, that must have been very hard for you.  

I hope Ruby & Cecil will give you two beautiful babies from their eggs. Your pictures are beautiful.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am sorry you lost those sweet babies.

Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Alaska, I am so very sorry. maggie


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Dear Alaska, sorry to her about you losing the chicks. But I will complement you on the photos of them. they look very cute, A friend of mine Lana recently got 2 new brown tubbler Pigeons their names are Kiki and Stevie. Hopfully by this coming Fall they'll breed! this will probably be their first time as parents. I'm also adopting one of their chicks, once their born.

If you want to find out more about this
besure to vist My thread: "A Pigeon& K-9 friend"

from BirdDogg10

PS: I hope it cheers you up.


----------

